
Is it possible to build a scalable, micro-service architecture for free? - alal
Is it possible to build the foundation of a scalable, micro-service architecture for free using free tier services like Heroku and Amazon DynamoDB?  If so, what components would you leverage and why?  Do you have any experience doing this and if so, how successful was it?
======
jetti
It definitely is possible...provided that nobody uses it. You don't get
charged for data transfer between instances on the same data region, so you
could architect the system in a way that takes advantage of that. The problem
becomes dealing with the outside world. Once you have users then there is a
chance that they would push the one instance that is acting as a portal to the
outside world out of the free tier.

